# Ameli pro sur mac



## doc (19 Mai 2010)

Bonjour je recherche qui pourrais me briffer un peu sur le fonctionnements de divers appli utilisant  les cartes vitales; je ne parle pas des logiciels métiers de transmission ; mais,de différentes applications comme celles développées par les caisses pour accéder aux site ameli pro 

pour ceux qui  si interessent 

http://www.presta.ext.cnamts.fr/web/cnam_uninst.htm


qui me parait incompatible avec

https://www.sante-aquitaine.net:443/cas/login?service=https://mail.sante-aquitaine.net/servicetsa/


----------

